# iPod touch V1 : changer gratuitement pour V2



## Tonio the best (21 Septembre 2008)

Hello !
Je voulais savoir s'il était, à votre avis, possible de tricher un peu.
J'ai un iPod touch V1 sous garantie jusqu'à fin décembre. Celui-ci a un pixel mort. Je l'ai déjà fait changer pour un nouvel iPod qui a lui aussi un pixel mort.
Je voulais donc savoir : serait-il possible, en attendant un peu, de changer mon iPod touch V1 contre un neuf, qui serait un V2 comme les V1 ne sont plus produis... 
De toute façon, je changerai pour un neuf à la fin de ma garantie, avoir deux fois des pixels morts sur un appareil neuf, ce n'est pas normal !
Merci de vos réponses ;-)


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Ecoute tu peux toujours essayer... Tu n'as rien à perdre


----------



## Tonio the best (21 Septembre 2008)

C'est sûr :-D Je vais quand même attendre un ou deux mois encore


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Sinon téléphone directement au service client d'Apple. Pour savoir si un jour tu renvoies ton touch est ce que tu auras le nouveau ou l'ancien.....


----------



## Tonio the best (21 Septembre 2008)

Tu crois qu'ils vont me répondre ?!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Beh je sais pas essaye toujours..


----------



## Tonio the best (21 Septembre 2008)

Bon, pourquoi pas, après tout !


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Tu me tiens au courant du résultat?


----------



## Tonio the best (21 Septembre 2008)

Bien entendu ;-) Je ne sais pas si j'aurai le temps d'appeler mais si tu le fais dis moi !


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux toujours essayer, mais je n'y crois pas du tout. Le SAV te remplacera au mieux ton iPod par un neuf, mais de la même génération. 

Il ne faut pas trop rêver non plus, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple ferait ce genre de cadeaux...


----------



## Tonio the best (22 Septembre 2008)

Tout simplement parce qu'Apple aura sûrement écoulé ses stocks d'iPod touch V1 neufs avant ça...


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2008)

Alors là, je n'y crois pas du tout... À mon avis, ils ont de quoi faire en stocks, encore pour quelques années même je dirais...

mais bon, qui ne tente rien n'a rien...


----------



## Tonio the best (22 Septembre 2008)

Nan je pense pas, bien qu'il soit en tête des ventes Fnac, c'est loin d'être le moins cher... Bref, on verra !


----------

